# Dont use midland car care



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

**********PLEASE DO NOT WASTE YOUR TIME WITH THIS GUY******​*
Made an appointment to see him couldn't be arsed to turn up or answer his phone or text or reply to messages left to him clearly doesn't want any work and likes to waste genuine peoples time. However good came of it as a lad who left from there has set up his own and i managed to use him and he has done two cars for me now and a great job !!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow. God forbid he has a genuine reason for not showing. 3 posts ragging on him for not turning up to wash your car. Remind me to never piss you off


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

*hahahah*



Mookistar said:


> Wow. God forbid he has a genuine reason for not showing. 3 posts ragging on him for not turning up to wash your car. Remind me to never piss you off


hahahahah brilliant i don't use gtroc much so when i do i go all out lol thanks for noticing tho and I'm still waiting for a reply from him too


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

dippa said:


> i don't use gtroc much


You're not now.


----------

